# PX200-HID . . . Beamshots Added



## petrev (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi

*PX200-HID*

200W Regulated Ballast - Custom Build Assembly
Dimmable to 120W (further dimming possible but not advised)
~1 Hour Runtime ( tested at 58min ) 8800mAh 29.6V Nominal (33.6-24V)
16000 Lumen Osram HMI 200W/SE GZY9,5 VS1 
>90 CRI Daylight 6000K
Focusable 8" Mirror-Lamp assembly
Custom Fitted High Voltage HID GZY9.5 Bulb Holder
Hot Restrike Ignitor ( Very Warm Re-strike !)
Thor Host - (Ballast +Mirror System fit many 8" Thor-Type Hosts)
Self-Contained (Battery On Board but could be remote if required)
All-Up Weight approx. the same as a Thor X10
Industry Standard Ballast Connectors 

KIT Thread
*+++ PX200 HID KIT +++* 

Tested Peak-Beam Lux @ 2.5m

POB-4300. 70 KLux (Small Hot-Spot)
LK14 . . . 105 KLux (Huge Hot-Spot)
PX200 . . 220 KLux (Medium Hot-Spot)








Ballast will be Black HAIII or Olive-Grey HAIII  Someday . . .

Inspiration by EZ78 and RA

Cheers
Pete

Beam-Shots follow . . . Now



Google-Earth
Pylon @ 240yds





f4 - 1/2sec - ISO100 . . . Looking Down Beam to Pylon (Slightly Misty)












[URL="http://imageshack.us"]

[/URL]






f4 - 1sec - ISO100 . . . . Side Beam to Pylon




[URL="http://imageshack.us"]

[/URL]





f4 - 1/2sec - ISO100 . . . . Park












[URL="http://imageshack.us"]

[/URL]





3 Beams f4 - 1/6Sec - ISO100




Misty Moon






petrev said:


> Hi
> 
> Video of focusing
> 
> ...


----------



## LIGHTSMAD (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: PX200-HID*

''mmmm'' beamshots


----------



## ez78 (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: PX200-HID*

Oh yeah. I like this one! :twothumbs

How long is the arc gap in that bulb? Focusable lamp assembly sounds good. I am quessing you can get pretty intense beam with this one if the bulb is well centered. Well done pete.


----------



## Holzleim (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: PX200-HID*

Hi petrev,

looks nice, your creation, nothing off the shelf, a true custom design.

Some questions:

- I guess your battery consists of 8 series connected li-io or lipoly?

- Is the ballast electronics completely self designed? If so, where did you get the knowledge required do do such a design (bulb characteristic, ...)?
I thought several times of doing a multi-100W HID ballast fed from a 2s or 4s lipoly pack but decided then do do a big LED light first... 

- What do you mean with "Very Warm R-Strike" ?

- How do you charge the battery (balancer or cell per cell)?


Regards,

Holzleim


----------



## petrev (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: PX200-HID*



ez78 said:


> Oh yeah. I like this one! :twothumbs
> 
> How long is the arc gap in that bulb? Focusable lamp assembly sounds good. I am quessing you can get pretty intense beam with this one if the bulb is well centered. Well done pete.


 
Hi EZ

5mm Arc Gap
Lamp is designed for the film industry so has very good CRI

Seems like a very good intense hot spot when fully focused - Focusing is from the rear, through the battery compartment (until someone points me to some way to motorise it !) and can go from Donut to loose spot to tight spot to just slightly over inserted. Had lots of fun getting the bulb not to hit the front glass ! ! !




Holzleim said:


> Hi petrev,
> 
> looks nice, your creation, nothing off the shelf, a true custom design.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Holzleim,

Actually a German ballast-module that I had to case and connect etc. Hence - Custom Assembly.

Building the actual electronics would be way beyond me !
Lots of Off-the-shelf bits in a custom heatsink-case (but it was quite some effort to get all the parts together)

Battery is 4p8s LiIon (actually 2x 4p4s connected in series) fully balanced.
I charge them one at a time using an FMA Balance Pro6S and they take about 2.4 hours each at 4A charge rate - could charge at 8A but my power supply is too small to cope !

"Very Warm R-Strike" - Ignitor is Hot Re-Strike but you have to wait about 20-30 seconds for the inner envelope (arc chamber) to stop glowing before it will catch the arc again. 
Cold-Off to Full Power seems to be about 20sec.

It's fun to have about the same output as an LK14 but that runs for an hour.

I'll try to get Beam-Shots and post more pics when I can . . .

Cheers
Pete


----------



## Holzleim (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: PX200-HID*

Thanks for your fast reply.

Could you provide me with the exact type of the ballast and the source where you got it?

Cause we are building a house this year I don't think I'll get the time for a big HID project after I finished my big LED light(should be within the next 2-4 weeks), but your thread refreshed my interest in a >500W handheld HID light.

But despite the fact that I'm an electronic engineer I think I'll have to collect a lot of very specialized knowledge to design a custom ballst the operates a >500W HID from a reasonable voltage that can be sourced by 2-4 series connected lipo cells (perhaps 4p4s of 5Ah cells).

Most buyable high power ballasts are made for either 110V or 220V AC input.


----------



## Ken J. Good (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: PX200-HID*

Did you pull a permit for that thing!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## FlashInThePan (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: PX200-HID*

 :goodjob::wow:


There aren't enough icons to express myself further. :nana:

Wow - very nicely done! Let me know when you want to sell this one. 

- FITP


----------



## petrev (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: PX200-HID*



Holzleim said:


> Thanks for your fast reply.
> 
> Could you provide me with the exact type of the ballast and the source where you got it?
> 
> ...


 

Hi Holzleim,

Sorry -they don't do any ballasts bigger than 200W for DC battery power ! ! !

Very difficult to find DC input high power ballasts at anything but extortionate Film Company prices . . .

Hi Ken

Help ! ! ! 
No Permit ! ! ! :naughty:


----------



## petrev (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: PX200-HID*



FlashInThePan said:


> :goodjob::wow:
> 
> 
> There aren't enough icons to express myself further. :nana:
> ...


 
Hi FITP

:thumbsup:

I am thinking of doing some sort of "KIT" 
Ballast + Mirror Assembly + Wiring Harness

Just add Host, Lamp and Battery and a bit of Dremel sweat

Cheers
Pete


----------



## FlashInThePan (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: PX200-HID*



petrev said:


> Hi FITP
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


 
lol - a DIY kit? About the only portion of this setup that I feel confident adding is the "sweat" part. ;-)

(On the other hand, if you decide to sell a complete turnkey package, please do _not_ include the sweat. It doesn't ship well, and would be awkward to explain to my wife.) 

Seriously, if you decide to sell this whole package at a later date (either as a one-off or as a semi-production item), drop me a PM. It's amazing! Phenomenal work, petrev!!

- FITP


----------



## petrev (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi

Added Beamshots to post #1

:candle:


----------



## s13tsilvia (Jan 8, 2009)

mmm crazy photos!! love it!


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Jan 8, 2009)

WOW, great work petrev! Your PX200 HID monster has a really amazing beam and THROWS. I love the sky shot with the lights pointing up into the sky. The beam collimation of the PX200 is incredible!
Thank you for sharing the pictures and beamshots of your awesome light.:thumbsup:


----------



## Parker VH (Jan 8, 2009)

HOLEEEEY &^%$, you better not fire that thing up if there's any burning restrictions in the area!! Well done!


----------



## Richie086 (Jan 8, 2009)

Great job on the PX200 :twothumbs

BTW...What color temp is in the LK14? My POB with a 4300k isn't that white. Very nice.


----------



## FlashInThePan (Jan 8, 2009)

I'll echo what others have said; that beam collimation is incredible! A beast that goes toe-to-toe with the LarryK14, but increases the runtime bar by 6x is just amazing.

Incredible work. :twothumbs

- Dan


----------



## BVH (Jan 8, 2009)

Gotta love the high wattage HID's! Another great job Petrev! I love the stuff you're making! If you're serious about a kit, I'd buy one in a heartbeat! And keep making more neat stuff!


----------



## Joe_torch (Jan 9, 2009)

Great jobs!:twothumbs
Thanks for sharing!
Joe


----------



## ez78 (Jan 9, 2009)

Looks very good. Very nice tight beam. Almost supprisingly powerfull when compared to the POB and LK14. I think my 400 watter is wasting more lumens as side spill. This does not seem to fall that much behind in performance. And totally self contained setup. Exellent job!


----------



## petrev (Jan 9, 2009)

Richie086 said:


> Great job on the PX200 :twothumbs
> 
> BTW...What color temp is in the LK14? My POB with a 4300k isn't that white. Very nice.


 
Hi Richie

Auto White-Balance ! so only the 3-Beam shots can really be compared - the POB is slightly higher colour temp than the LK14 although on their own the POB and the LK14 seem very similar as the human eye also auto white balances. The PX200 bulb is 6000K but High CRI so not thin looking like typical Chinese 6000K lamps.



ez78 said:


> Looks very good. Very nice tight beam. Almost supprisingly powerfull when compared to the POB and LK14. I think my 400 watter is wasting more lumens as side spill. This does not seem to fall that much behind in performance. And totally self contained setup. Exellent job!


 
Hi EZ

Big Thanks to you and your inspirational monster. :thumbsup:
(and RA)

Your 400W is no doubt more powerful and as with most sealed PAR type lamps has a more balanced beam not made purely for throw. The LK14 also has more spill than the PX200. I started out trying to make a 200W version of your lamp but the Chinese bulbs are only available in 250W and while much cheaper would have been a big compromise when under driven (I'm guessing). They have also stopped doing any DC ballasts that I can find so you were very lucky when you made yours.

Cheers
Pete


----------



## ez78 (Jan 9, 2009)

petrev, do you have any pictures of how the bulb holder is fixed in the reflector? And is that the standard Thor reflector? How did you get the bulb centered properly? Do you have some kind of adjustements for its position in addition to the focus adjust?


----------



## petrev (Jan 13, 2009)

ez78 said:


> petrev, do you have any pictures of how the bulb holder is fixed in the reflector? And is that the standard Thor reflector? How did you get the bulb centered properly? Do you have some kind of adjustements for its position in addition to the focus adjust?


 
Hi EZ

Sorry all assembled up at the moment

PM soon

Cheers
Pete


----------



## Flashanator (Jan 13, 2009)

Pete can you tell me what this baby cost you to build?

What runtime? What warm up time?


----------



## f22shift (Jan 13, 2009)

wow


----------



## petrev (Jan 13, 2009)

Flashanator said:


> Pete can you tell me what this baby cost you to build?
> 
> What runtime? What warm up time?


 
Hi Flash,

Lots . . . $$$$ 
but :naughty:

58min 10sec (*continuous full power*) to Low Voltage Cut-off
? 112min at Low 120W

10-30seconds (10 seconds bright - 30 very bright, fully stable and correct colour)



f22shift said:


> wow


 
Oh Yes
:thumbsup:

ps. are you really The Stig ?

Cheers 
Pete


----------



## petrev (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi 

Video of focusing 

http://www.mediafire.com/?119wbcwneyy

Note: Focusing is a "preseting" operation at the moment and cannot (yet) be done during normal use. Access is via battery compartment.

Cheers
Pete


----------



## Flashanator (Jan 14, 2009)

Pete how does this compare In torch lumens to your LK14 & PK1000?

Say in a ceiling bounce test etc? 

I wonder how it throws compare to my VT120 or BVH's VT 150?


----------



## cmacclel (Jan 14, 2009)

AWESOME!!!

Mac


----------



## petrev (Jan 14, 2009)

Flashanator said:


> Pete how does this compare In torch lumens to your LK14 & PK1000?
> 
> Say in a ceiling bounce test etc?
> 
> I wonder how it throws compare to my VT120 or BVH's VT 150?


 
Hi Flash,

Bulb lumens supposedly about the same as LK14 but room bounce tests say the LK14 is much higher - this seems to be because the room really doesn't integrate much and the very tight hot-spot of the HID is left in the wake of the broad flood effect of the LK14. Need a better integrating space ! ! ! The PX200 is just much more concentrated.

Edit: Just Tested Peak-Beam Lux @ 2.5m

POB-4300. 70 KLux (Small Hot-Spot)
LK14 . . . 105 KLux (Huge Hot-Spot)
PX200 . . 220 KLux (Medium Hot-Spot)

( I am now slightly blind from observing the meter and targeting the Hot-Spot)

Ratio reversed for Room-Bounce Lux

Oh Yes - the other thing is the runtime of course - doing the beamshots and a few room bounces about drained my LK14(single Battery) - seemingly not long at all and you can watch the Lux Meter level dropping - while the PX200 just stays at full power the whole time (and then switches off)

PX200 throw is probably a bit more, but the Vec-Twin is pretty good as I remember (had to sell mine).



cmacclel said:


> AWESOME!!!
> 
> Mac


 
Thanks Mac (The Master)

The PX200 does seem to have ellicited some interest . . .

Cheers
Pete


----------



## f22shift (Jan 14, 2009)

petrev said:


> ps. are you really The Stig ?
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


 
ther's a stig in all of us.


----------



## toby_pra (Jan 15, 2009)

Very nice Beamshots!!!


----------



## petrev (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi

Posted KIT Thread

*+++ PX200 HID KIT +++* 

:wave:

Cheers
Pete


----------



## petrev (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: PX200-HID*



FlashInThePan said:


> lol - a DIY kit? About the only portion of this setup that I feel confident adding is the "sweat" part. ;-)
> 
> (On the other hand, if you decide to sell a complete turnkey package, please do _not_ include the sweat. It doesn't ship well, and would be awkward to explain to my wife.)
> 
> ...


 
Hi FITP

Your Message Box is Full :wave:

Cheers
Pete


----------



## petrev (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi 

Just added another reading

Edit: Just Tested Peak-Beam Lux @ 2.5m

POB-4300. 70 KLux (Small Hot-Spot)
LK14 . . . 105 KLux (Huge Hot-Spot)
PX200 . . 220 KLux (Medium Hot-Spot)

Cheers
Pete


----------



## petrev (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: PX200-HID*



FlashInThePan said:


> :goodjob::wow:
> 
> 
> There aren't enough icons to express myself further. :nana:
> ...


 
Hi FITP

No reply to PM 

:thinking:

Cheers
Pete


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh man, another one of your amazing lights that I missed seeing thread until now. *Truly amazing accomplishment, Pete! * 

I think the only reason I'm not grabbing one of your kits is having the MaxaBeam, Larry14K, and BB. WoW! That is a great deal.


----------



## petrev (Feb 10, 2009)

LuxLuthor said:


> Oh man, another one of your amazing lights that I missed seeing thread until now. *Truly amazing accomplishment, Pete! *
> 
> I think the only reason I'm not grabbing one of your kits is having the MaxaBeam, Larry14K, and BB. WoW! That is a great deal.


 
Hi Lux

How did you miss it ? ? ? I posted absolutely everywhere :naughty:

BB - that was the one I missed ! Should have got on the original GB :thinking:

Ahh Well

Keep up the good work
Cheers
Pete


----------

